# Java Moss turning brown?



## nerdyjon (Sep 12, 2009)

Why is my java moss turning brown? Could it have too much light?

Here is a picture.


----------



## tyler79durdan (Jan 23, 2010)

Good Q! Im in the market for JM now... I'd like to know also.


----------



## killacross (Oct 15, 2009)

are you sure its the actual moss turning brown and not a buildup or deitrus ON the moss, JM is notorious for that? also, doubt you could have "too much" light for JM...that stuff is indestructible!! its da juggernautz!


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

good question


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

its funk from food... when i keep java moss in tanks i only feed the fish once a week...lol


----------



## tyler79durdan (Jan 23, 2010)

So it wouldn't do good in my setup, with piranha who eat twice a day, frozen?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

no way dood... i think anubias and java fern are better, what kinda light ya got going on?


----------



## nerdyjon (Sep 12, 2009)

I have a 65W compact flour. Gunk from food would make sense since my powerhead is pointing directly at it.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

try to "dust" it off and see if it looks the same tomorrow..


----------



## nerdyjon (Sep 12, 2009)

I dusted it off and it looks a lot better. Is there anyway to prevent this?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

less food would be a good starting option..


----------



## nerdyjon (Sep 12, 2009)

Would any sort of shrimp help?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

shrimp will hang in the moss and eat a little food... but then you are gonna have shrimp feces in the moss... try a few japonica shrimp or cherry shrimp, increase the slow over the moss, perhaps a hydor koriola pump( have the water pass over the directly over the moss) and feed a lot less...


----------



## nerdyjon (Sep 12, 2009)

That is exactly what I have. Hydor Koralia Nano


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

I thought if you have floating plants on top of the moss, it will be nice and green, so it is not the direct light?


----------

